# Painting Interior Hollow Core Doors



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I've grown tired of the wood hollow core closet and room doors and I want to repaint them. 

I suspect that they are an oak wood veneer and won't hold up to much sanding. 

What steps must I take to prep the doors and will a satin semi-gloss paint be ok?

:huh:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

A light scuff sanding is fine
Then clean well, with a tack cloth

If they are in good shape and not too dark, an oil-based primer should work just fine
Very dark, or questionable shape/quality, a pigmented shellac would be better

Then two coats of quality latex

For the best in durability and cleanable-ity (doors get abused and get dirty quickly), I'd recommend a waterborne enamel
Ben Moore's Satin Impervo is my favorite, though I hear from trusted sources the Sherwin Williams Pro Classic is pretty good too


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Slick. I used SW on the walls in that room and I was impressed. I'm trying to get r.. use up of the rest of my AT "Navaho White" and no, pouring in a hole is not an option :laughing: 

SW says they can make up some more Navajo White for me, all I have to do is take the bucket in with me next time.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

shapeshifter said:


> I'm trying to get r.. use up of the rest of my AT "Navaho White"


Ah I see, proper prep and prime and that'll work just fine :wink:


----------

